# anyone ever heard of Shaffer’s Haus? SC



## jasongsd (Oct 30, 2020)

Schaffer's Haus – Best Purebred German Shepherds







schaffershaus.com





Been looking at their dogs. Anyone ever deal with this breeder?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol What is that site? They list the "best in the world" but no pedigrees? And they ahve a LOT of dogs. that's a large scale breeding operation.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

“Best in the world nutrition”-promoting Royal Canine and NuVet....
Also 1st come-1st serve is a big No!


----------



## jasongsd (Oct 30, 2020)

Anyone recommend a reputable all black breeder in the Midwest?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jasongsd said:


> Anyone recommend a reputable all black breeder in the Midwest?


Anyone breeding for color is not recommended. I would also avoid breeders throwing working line and showlines together like the one you asked about above. The nerve strength doesn't always hold up. You can find black in all lines, including WGSL, now. What are you looking for in a dog? Sport, active pet, with kids, etc.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

"reputable" and "all black" is sort of contradictory.....

Breeding for color, or size or some specific is not what careful reputable breeders do...........I love blacks, but don't breed for them....have a gorgeous black female - bred - to a homozygous sable....because he is a great choice for her....would I like black pups from her??? YES!!! But this is a male that has thrown a wonderful working litter - IPG and SAR certified progeny - with her littermate....so my criteria - and that of any reputable breeder is not simply color.

And after a look at their website - it is obvious that this is a commercial operation who is marketing to the black and red or the black GSD seekers..... and their stud fees are hilarious.....ridiculous hilarious.


Lee


----------



## jasongsd (Oct 30, 2020)

Totally get that, would I prefer an all black? YES!!! but first and foremost would be solid nerves, temperament and health. Coat color would be second. I have had GSD from show lines to working lines and have done sch, heading and computation obedience as well. I have NO interest in sch. I'm active hiker and outdoor person. I live alone and have a 15 year old daughter that stays with me PT. So looking for a well rounded GS. If I have to drive I would prefer less then 8 hours from Omaha,NE other wise I would have to ship a pup.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

How did you find this breeder? They are no where near the mid west. They also seem to be well established for someone starting off this year.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jasongsd said:


> Totally get that, would I prefer an all black? YES!!! but first and foremost would be solid nerves, temperament and health. Coat color would be second. I have had GSD from show lines to working lines and have done sch, heading and computation obedience as well. I have NO interest in sch. I'm active hiker and outdoor person. I live alone and have a 15 year old daughter that stays with me PT. So looking for a well rounded GS. If I have to drive I would prefer less then 8 hours from Omaha,NE other wise I would have to ship a pup.


Experienced owner, Medium drive, balanced, dog preferably black.  Your issue wont' be finding a dog. It will be how long you have to wait because everyone wants a covid puppy and there are waiting lists. 

Warkonhaus in State College PA just bred a litter that should have blacks with Amy/Zlatan. I don't know what her waiting list looks like right now though and I'm not sure if this litter will be a fit for you because Amy throws some suspicion (I love my Amy daughter) but Zlatan has consistently produced very open dogs.


----------



## jasongsd (Oct 30, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Experienced owner, Medium drive, balanced, dog preferably black.  Your issue wont' be finding a dog. It will be how long you have to wait because everyone wants a covid puppy and there are waiting lists.
> 
> Warkonhaus in State College PA just bred a litter that should have blacks with Amy/Zlatan. I don't know what her waiting list looks like right now though and I'm not sure if this litter will be a fit for you because Amy throws some suspicion (I love my Amy daughter) but Zlatan has consistently produced very open dogs.


I am in no hurry.


----------



## jasongsd (Oct 30, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> How did you find this breeder? They are no where near the mid west. They also seem to be well established for someone starting off this year.


Just an internet search


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jasongsd said:


> I am in no hurry.


Ask on this group here. Only litters who follow SV requirements are allowed to be posted. It used to be full of litter announcement but then PETA bought stock in FB and even the name had to be changed.








German Shepherd Dog Resource Center | Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Warkonhaus in State College PA just bred a litter that should have blacks with Amy/Zlatan. I don't know what her waiting list looks like right now though and I'm not sure if this litter will be a fit for you because Amy throws some suspicion (I love my Amy daughter) but Zlatan has consistently produced very open dogs.


I love my Zlatan son. 💕


----------



## kodibad (Jan 22, 2021)

i just had the unfortunate pleasure of dealing with this breeder and i'm out 900.00 and no dog. buyer beware


----------



## Nabnash (Oct 18, 2021)

jasongsd said:


> Schaffer's Haus – Best Purebred German Shepherds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid for a puppy 900 dollars with PayPal he refused to take the money he wanted it a PayPal family and friend send me a name [removed] to send it in her name I think he is a scam


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

link doesn't work. Hmm.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

OP you should talk to Marsha at Von der Traumwolfen! Doesn't look like she currently has puppies, but she'll be a great resource in your search, and she's right there near you!






Working German Shepherds Nebraska Traumwolfen


Kennel von der Traumwolfen - We breed, raise and train European bloodline German Shepherds that meet the German Standards for breeding. We produce nice family dogs that are capable of most working endeavours. We train, title and officially health test all our dogs.




traumwolfen.wixsite.com


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Here is the current website for Schaeffer Haus: http://www.schaeffergsd.com/

Their dogs don't have titles or hip and elbow scores. The website is also badly out of date. They also have a FB page that is more up to date: Log into Facebook


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sunsilver said:


> Here is the current website for Schaeffer Haus: http://www.schaeffergsd.com/
> 
> Their dogs don't have titles or hip and elbow scores, and I don't see titles either. The website is also badly out of date. They also have a FB page that is more up to date: Log into Facebook


similar name but if you read the previous comments in this thread, it does not seem to be the same operation.

OP appears to no longer be around anyway.


----------



## sherry.schalk (Nov 11, 2021)

kodibad said:


> i just had the unfortunate pleasure of dealing with this breeder and i'm out 900.00 and no dog. buyer beware


Did you ever get your money back? Did you file police report? I was told to block him...his phone is a fake number....cops checked all 3...the vet, his and the transport company...all are over the air random numbers that look like they are coming from him...all have been disconnected since 2014. Could be coming from anywhere. Best online cyber crime he has seen in 25 years on the force. Told me to contact FBI /Charleston DA to report cyber crime.
I am going through paypal to try to get my $1000 back...supposed to send all my copies of everything..his emails....call log's...police report...then see what they say..paypal said they may never even open the other case for my $1200 or even look at the notes and just deny it again. Then I guess I have to try to go through my credit card . They said try paypal first. Takes a credit card 75 days. I'm hoping the police report and my supporting emails from him will be enough for my bank and paypal to reverse their decision. Did you do paypal?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

sherry.schalk said:


> Did you ever get your money back? Did you file police report? I was told to block him...his phone is a fake number....cops checked all 3...the vet, his and the transport company...all are over the air random numbers that look like they are coming from him...all have been disconnected since 2014. Could be coming from anywhere. Best online cyber crime he has seen in 25 years on the force. Told me to contact FBI /Charleston DA to report cyber crime.
> I am going through paypal to try to get my $1000 back...supposed to send all my copies of everything..his emails....call log's...police report...then see what they say..paypal said they may never even open the other case for my $1200 or even look at the notes and just deny it again. Then I guess I have to try to go through my credit card . They said try paypal first. Takes a credit card 75 days. I'm hoping the police report and my supporting emails from him will be enough for my bank and paypal to reverse their decision. Did you do paypal?


Please move this conversation to Private Messaging


----------

